# Front Sight for GP-100



## AdamSC46 (Dec 1, 2008)

I recently bought a GP-100 revolver. Awesome gun, but as I'm sure some of you know, the front site really blows. Just looking for some recommendations on what I should go with.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I assume you have the more common adjustable-sight model? Even for just the adjustable-sight guns, they have made at least two different front sights; a plain black one, and one with a red insert. Which one do you currently have installed on your revolver?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

AdamSC46 said:


> I recently bought a GP-100 revolver. Awesome gun, but as I'm sure some of you know, the front site really blows. Just looking for some recommendations on what I should go with.


If you have 4 inch or longer barrel Millet has some nice sights for around $18 each from Brownells if memory serves me. I purchased a Millet Red Front and also a Fiber optic Front different brand.

I prefer the Millet Red.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> If you have 4 inch or longer barrel Millet has some nice sights for around $18 each from Brownells if memory serves me. I purchased a Millet Red Front and also a Fiber optic Front different brand.
> 
> I prefer the Millet Red.


If it's the one I've seen before, that is a big/bright/bold sight. Very eye-catching. Nice price, too.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> If it's the one I've seen before, that is a big/bright/bold sight. Very eye-catching. Nice price, too.


It is the one you are thinking about. It is a blessing for old eyes. GP100 sights are extreemly easy to change also. It takes all of 15 seconds, ten of which is picking up the sight and a small punch to push the latch.

I believe they have other colors if the red is not your preferred color.

Ruger factory sights on a friends Redhawk has a red plastic insert in the front which is similar to the Millet but not nearly as sharp visualy around the edges. I don't like it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> It is the one you are thinking about. It is a blessing for old eyes. GP100 sights are extreemly easy to change also. It takes all of 15 seconds, ten of which is picking up the sight and a small punch to push the latch.
> 
> I believe they have other colors if the red is not your preferred color.
> 
> Ruger factory sights on a friends Redhawk has a red plastic insert in the front which is similar to the Millet but not nearly as sharp visualy around the edges. I don't like it.


That also describes the one on my 4" GP-100. I prefer plain black, but nowadays even they don't seem to have as much space on either side (when viewed through the notch) as I'd like to see.

Strange how furry/fuzzy they seem, too. Years ago they all had sharp, well-defined edges. Dang manufacturers... :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> That also describes the one on my 4" GP-100. I prefer plain black, but nowadays even they don't seem to have as much space on either side (when viewed through the notch) as I'd like to see.
> 
> Strange how furry/fuzzy they seem, too. Years ago they all had sharp, well-defined edges. Dang manufacturers... :mrgreen:


I think the 21st century air is full of a fuzzy substance DJ. Every where I look these days the objects seem to have indistinct edges.

That Millet sight is available in Black also. I prefer all black when trying for maximum accuracy on a paper target. I find the Red front enhances my ability to get on target rapidly when playing the IPSC games.

I have been known to file the sides of the rear sight to give me that little bit more light on each side also. The rear sight blade is very low cost so I bought a spare in case I screwed up.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------

